# Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht



## Basti2007 (23. Januar 2010)

*Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Creative hat eine neue Version seines EAX Restaurierungs Programms veröffentlicht für Windows 7 und Vista.

Unterstütze Spiele kann man hier einsehen: Liste

*                                         Dateiname                                         :                                         ALMY_PCVTAPP_LB_1_41_00.exe                                     *
                                                                              This  download is an application for use with Creative audio products. It  restores 3D audio and EAX® effects for certain DirectSound®3D games in  Microsoft® Windows® 7 and Windows Vista®. For more details, read the  rest of this web release note.

This  download supports the following audio products only:


Creative  Sound Blaster® World of Warcraft® Headset Series
Creative  Sound Blaster Wireless for iTunes®
Creative Sound Blaster  X-Fi™ Titanium Fatal1ty® Champion Series
Creative Sound  Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series
Creative Sound  Blaster X-Fi Titanium Series
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi  Elite Pro
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty
Creative  Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
Creative  Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum
Creative Sound Blaster  X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi  XtremeGamer
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
Creative  Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi  Xtreme Audio Karaoke
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme  Audio Notebook
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Notebook
Creative  Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi  Go!
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Play!
Creative  Sound Blaster Arena Surround
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy® 4
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Platinum Pro
Creative  Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Platinum
Creative Sound Blaster  Audigy 2 ZS Notebook
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Video Editor
Creative  Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS SE
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2  Platinum EX
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Platinum
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2
Creative USB Sound  Blaster Audigy 2 NX
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Value
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum EX
Creative  Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy LS
Creative HS-1200  Headset
Creative USB Gaming Headset
Creative USB  Speaker
_Fixes:_


Enables the  DirectSound3D game audio to be processed by your Sound Blaster audio  device to deliver EAX effects, 3D audio spatialization, sample rate  conversion and hardware audio mixing. Without this, most DirectSound3D  games will be reduced to stereo output without any EAX effects.
Improves  3D audio processing for host-based Sound Blaster audio devices.
_Requirements:_ 


Microsoft Windows 7 64-bit, Windows 7 32-bit, Windows  Vista 64-bit with Service Pack 2 (SP2) or Windows Vista 32-bit with SP2
Creative audio product listed above
_Notes:_ 


Do not install this application if you do not play DirectSound3D  games in Windows 7 or Windows Vista.
To find out more about  Creative ALchemy or view the list of DirectSound3D games supported,  click here.
To install the application
Download the  ALMY_PCVTAPP_LB_1_41_00.exe file onto your local hard disk.
Close  all other Windows applications.
Double-click the  downloaded file.
Follow the instructions on the screen.
 





Außerdem wurde der Bug unter Windows 7 behoben dass das Auto-Update Programm keine  unterstützte Hardware mehr findet:

*                                         Dateiname                                         :                                         PID_W7PCAPP_US_2_11_01.exe                                     *
                                                                              Diese  Aktualisierung behebt das Problem der Hardware-/Geräteerkennung für die  Audiogeräte der Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ und X-Fi Titanium Series  in Microsoft® Windows® 7. Weitere Einzelheiten erfahren Sie in diesem  Web-Release. 

Dieser Download unterstützt nur die folgenden  Audiogeräte:


Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty®  Champion Series
Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium  Fatal1ty Professional Series
Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium  Professional Audio
Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
Sound  Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series
Sound  Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
Sound  Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum
Sound Blaster X-Fi  Fatal1ty
Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro
Sound  Blaster X-Fi
_Behobene Fehler:_


Behebt  das Problem der Hardware-/Geräteerkennung in Creative Software  AutoUpdate unter Windows 7.
_Anforderungen:_


Microsoft Windows 7 64-Bit oder Windows 7 32-Bit
Die  oben genannten Sound Blaster X-Fi- oder X-Fi Titanium Series-Audiogeräte
_Bemerkungen:_


So installieren Sie den Treiber
Laden Sie die  Datei auf Ihre lokale Festplatte herunter.
Machen Sie  einen Doppelklick auf die herunter geladene Datei.
Die  Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm befolgen.
 





Creative Weltweite Unterstützung > Sound Blaster


Ich hoffe ich konnte einigen helfen.


----------



## Eiche (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

danke dir schade nur das es bald 2 wochen her ist

und warum den screenshot zu anklicken auf dem russichen server?


----------



## Basti2007 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*



zeffer schrieb:


> danke dir schade nur das es bald 2 wochen her ist
> 
> und warum den screenshot zu anklicken auf dem russichen server?



Ich weiß hauch nicht warum PCGH nur den Link anzeigt... Wie bei meiner Signatur?? 

- Besser später als nie! xD


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

Darum -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## PontifexM (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

schön das du uns versuchst aktuell zu halten,aber deine links taugen recht wenig


----------



## Basti2007 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*



PontifexM schrieb:


> schön das du uns versuchst aktuell zu halten,aber deine links taugen recht wenig




Warum? Nur noch auf "Zustimmen" klicken - Falls du meinst jede Karte braucht andere Software - Das stimmt nicht!


----------



## PontifexM (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

nehm es zurück ,mein fehler


----------



## goliath (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

Danke für die Info !

PS: Muss Alchemy bei Windows 7 überhaupt noch sein ???

Ich habs gar nicht mehr installiert da ich dachte ich brauchs net mehr ?!


----------



## Basti2007 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*



goliath schrieb:


> Danke für die Info !
> 
> PS: Muss Alchemy bei Windows 7 überhaupt noch sein ???
> 
> Ich habs gar nicht mehr installiert da ich dachte ich brauchs net mehr ?!



Da Windows 7 fast das gleiche OS wie Vista ist... ja brauchst du!


----------



## PontifexM (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

brauchen wäre übertrieben,aber es ist ok wenn man es hat


----------



## Basti2007 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*



PontifexM schrieb:


> brauchen wäre übertrieben,aber es ist ok wenn man es hat



Yo gut man kann auch mit Onboard spielen


----------



## PontifexM (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

^^ ja, war nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## Apokalypsos (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

Super, meine Geräteerkennung funktioniert jetzt, dafür geht ALchemy nimmer. Stürzt jedesmal ab, wenn ich auf Hinzufügen klicke....


----------



## Basti2007 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Super, meine Geräteerkennung funktioniert jetzt, dafür geht ALchemy nimmer. Stürzt jedesmal ab, wenn ich auf Hinzufügen klicke....



Was für ein Betriebssystem hast du?

Einfach nochmal das Setup ausführen - und neustarten!


----------



## INU.ID (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

Also wenn ich die Download-Links anklicke komme ich lediglich zur Produktübersicht. Nix mit "Zustimmen" und Download. o0


----------



## meloney0 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Download-Links anklicke komme ich lediglich zur Produktübersicht. Nix mit "Zustimmen" und Download. o0



ich wunder mich auch immer, is ziemlich bescheiden gemacht und unübersichtlich. da taucht so'n disclaimer auf und dann muss man runterscrollen, was sich (zumindest mir) nicht gleich erschlossen hat. da ich selten auf der seite bin, bin ich auch gern jedes mal wieder verwirrt...  und irgendwo ganz unten taucht dann der zustimm-button auf, der auch den download startet. gruß - m


----------



## Spiczek (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Download-Links anklicke komme ich lediglich zur Produktübersicht. Nix mit "Zustimmen" und Download. o0



Gerade getestet. Mit Opera werd ich so wie es sein soll weitergeleitet. Der IE kriegt es nicht auf die Reihe, obwohl die Links identisch sind.


----------



## Apokalypsos (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*



Basti2007 schrieb:


> Was für ein Betriebssystem hast du?
> 
> Einfach nochmal das Setup ausführen - und neustarten!


 
Das ganze passiert unter Win7 32bit. Hab ALchemy auch scho neu installiert, keine Verbesserung. Neustart mach ich natürlich auch. 
Jedesmal wenn ich auf den "Hinzufügen" Button klicke heißt es, das dass Programm nicht mehr funktioniert und Windows nach einer Lösung sucht....


----------



## Basti2007 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

Hmm... als Admin mal testen...

Hast du den neusten Soundtreiber drauf?



Spiczek schrieb:


> Gerade getestet. Mit Opera werd ich so wie es  sein soll weitergeleitet. Der IE kriegt es nicht auf die Reihe, obwohl  die Links identisch sind.



Wer mit dem IE ins Internet geht gehört auch bestraft xD


----------



## Apokalypsos (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*



Basti2007 schrieb:


> Hmm... als Admin mal testen...
> 
> Hast du den neusten Soundtreiber drauf?


 
Hab'sch, hab'sch, hab'sch..... 


Werd jetzt mal alles runterwerfen und nochmal neu draufklatschen....


----------



## Sularko (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

Danke für die News. Aber Creative ist der letzte laden wenn es um Treiber geht. Ich betreibe meine Audigy2ZS immernoch mit Daniel K. Treibern unter Win 7, seit Vista. 
Was für eine Schande, das ich immer noch solchen Rotz wie Alchemy brauche.


----------



## cyrezz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

@Sularko
Also mal ganz erhlich, für was brauchst du groß Alchemy? Die Bedienung ist kinderleicht wenn man es braucht. Die einzigen Spiele die das bei mir "benötigen" sind Supreme Commander, The Witcher und RS: Vegas. STALKER, CoD 4, GTA 4, OF DR, ArmA 2, Grid, Shift usw. funktionieren alle tadellos unter Vista, das auch mit 5.1.


----------



## Basti2007 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*



cyrezz schrieb:


> @Sularko
> Also mal ganz erhlich, für was brauchst du groß Alchemy? Die Bedienung ist kinderleicht wenn man es braucht. Die einzigen Spiele die das bei mir "benötigen" sind Supreme Commander, The Witcher und RS: Vegas. STALKER, CoD 4, GTA 4, C&C3, OF DR, ArmA 2, Grid, Shift usw. funktionieren alle tadellos unter Vista, das auch mit 5.1.



Das mit C&C3 kaufe ich dir nicht ab! Außer du spielst gerne Mono...

Bei den anderen kann ichs dir nicht sagen weil ich die nicht alle habe.
Ich würde dir empfelen die Liste die ich gepostst habe durchzugehen


----------



## cyrezz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

Stimmt, C&C3 benötigt Alchemy. Hatte das inzwischen deinstalliert, deshalb war das nicht mehr in der Liste. Kenne die Liste, schaue da auch immer regelmäßig rein wenn ich ein Spiel installiere ob da etwas für benötigt wird. Ich würde es aber nicht als "Rotz" bezeichnen, viel mehr haben die meisten User nur keine Ahnung und lassen das an der Software aus.


----------



## Basti2007 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Creative ALchemy veröffentlicht*

Ich würde sagen das es besser als nichts ist^^
Und die Creative Treiber sind jetzt auch besser geworden - Waren aber sehr lange seehhrr schlecht - Ich hatte immer ein lautes Knistern und Knicken obwohl gar keine Musik lief...

Ist jetzt nicht mehr da - Ich finde jetzt nur noch das der Creative Player / Organizer (oben die Leiste) und auch diese Einstellungskonsole sehr langsam reagiert - Ist das bei euch auch so??


----------

